# Resident Evil 4 problems



## susandan (Jul 5, 2007)

Forgive me but this is my second time posting the same thing, no one answered the other one so I'm hoping seen as it's the weekend someone will help me!

Bought Res Evil 4 for my PC, I've loaded it, configured the settings, goes to the screen to pick easy or normal mode (choose that) then click on start - black screen comes on with 'loading' in the bottom right hand corner, that goes off and nothing else happens, have to restart computer to get rid of it.....it's driving me crazy.
I've installed the latest drivers for my graphics card which is a radeon x1950 pro (256mb), I've installed the latest direct x, I've reinstalled the game and the same thing keeps happening.

Can't see it being the spec of my PC, I have ample enough memory and hard drive space, everything is up to date.

Anyone else had any probs with this? cheers susan


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I bought RE 4 for PC last weekend on impulse, having read the minimum specs in store, I went home, but didn't open the package.

I then found the PC version does NOT support a mouse/keyboard interface, only Windows-compatible gamepad (4-axis dual analog sticks with 12 or more buttons *required*)

Glad I didn't open it.
Your spec are fine unless you don't have a REQUIRED gamepad.


----------



## susandan (Jul 5, 2007)

It's very annoying, my pc is more than enough to handle this game and I am using the microsoft xbox 360 gamepad which is superb and works flawlessly...just completed tomb raider annerversary!

Rang HMV where I bought it from and they said bring it back for a refund - no problems there!

I don't like being defeated where the pc is concerned..I built it myself so know it inside out but I've tried everything, might be a small possability that the disc is faulty, don't know, I'm not bothering with a replacement! Posted on a few forums and this is the only reply! Just have to stick with the thought that I did do the game on the gamecube and it was a fantastic game....bought the gamecube especially for this game and sold it all afterwards...how mad is that...lol!

cheers susan


----------



## RENEIR51 (Aug 21, 2007)

hi i got resident evil 4 iso files istalled it but dll fixed that but but the game file error message pops up and the game moves back to the desktop plz help

mail add : [email protected]


----------



## RENEIR51 (Aug 21, 2007)

after installing re4 a error message pops up asking for dll file where do i get it and a serial key gen for the iso file


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

RENEIR51 said:


> hi i got resident evil 4 iso files istalled it but dll fixed that but but the game file error message pops up and the game moves back to the desktop plz help
> 
> mail add : [email protected]
> 
> after installing re4 a error message pops up asking for dll file where do i get it and a serial key gen for the iso file


Please refer to the rules and please do not post email otherwise you will get spams
, I"m assuming that you illegally download re4 using p2p software, and we don't help cracks/keygens.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Buy the game and STOP posting in other people's threads.


----------

